

Nokia Announces Lumia 925 with Aluminum Body, Coming in June - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2013/05/14/nokia-lumia-925/

======
mtgx
Only the band surrounding it is aluminum...

~~~
RaduTyrsina
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/14/4326772/nokia-
lumia-925-sp...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/14/4326772/nokia-
lumia-925-specifications-release-date-price)

~~~
mtgx
Did you read more than the title?

"It's not fully metal — the rear of the device will be polycarbonate"

"The aluminum frame, which runs around the outside of the body"

